# Lost my twins at 14+3....



## Angelgirl4573

Just found out today at my regular appointment that I lost both of my sweet little babies..this post won't be long, mostly because I'm just devastated and don't know what to say...

This was my first pregnancy..and I lost both of my sweethearts...

There were Mono/Di..both doing perfect 2 weeks ago..Doctor isn't quite sure what went wrong and when it went wrong...I am scheduled for a D & C on Thursday and they'll be running tests...

I am scared, but numb at the same time...


----------



## apple_sauce

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## jozylynn896

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am so sorry for your loss {hugs}....I have been there, with my first pregnancy too (lost my little one at 16 weeks, 6 weeks ago). PLEASE know that you are not alone here.

Sending your hugs and prayers xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
It is just absolutely devastating :cry::cry: I am so deeply sorry for your losses . If you ever need a friend or just to talk I am always here.. Andrea

So Sorry <3 <3 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinmummy06

Oh hun I am so so sorry for your losses! Please know you are not alone and we are all here for you if you need to talk. 

Stay strong and take care of yourself. Big hugs xx


----------



## Fruitymeli

I'm sorry for loss :hugs:


----------



## Katiie

So so sorry xxxxxxxx


----------



## cheeky92x

I'm so sorry :( Such a cruel world xx


----------



## Tasha

I am so sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## vermeil

:hugs: I'm so very sorry. Please give yourself time to grieve as long as you need, and to heal.


----------



## dairymomma

I'm in almost the same situation. Found out on Tuesday my 14+2 baby was measuring up to 5 days smaller and no hb was present on the u/s. They aren't sure what went wrong with my pg either. I haven't cried today but I think I'm out of tears. Cried steady the last four days...


----------

